# billing for failed mirena insertion x2



## crevoet (Feb 9, 2012)

how to bill out for the attempt of the insertion of the mirena x2 (plus for the mirena device itself).


----------



## jmcpolin (Feb 9, 2012)

if the procedure was discontinued maybe with a 53 modifier


----------

